# ArrayList: Elemente addieren



## consch (7. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

wie kann ich Elemente einer ArrayListe addieren?
Ich will sowas machen, aber das funktioniert nicht.

```
double k;
double m = (liste.get(i-1)) + k;
liste.add(i, m);
```


----------



## icarus2 (7. Nov 2009)

Du musst der Variable k einer Wert zuweisen. Sonst kanns bestimmt nicht gehen.


----------



## javimka (7. Nov 2009)

Mit einem Array wäre es natürlich einfacher. Bei einer Liste ist das etwas umständlicher. Du könntest entweder zuerst den Eintrag i löschen (mit remove(i)) und dann das m dort wieder einfügen oder eine innere Klasse machen, die einen double wert enthält und den dann abändern.

```
public class MyClass {

  private ArrayList<MyDouble> list = new ArrayList<MyDouble>();

  public void foo() {
    ...
    double m = list.get(i).value+k
    list.get(i).value = m;
    ...
  }

  // innere Klasse
  private static class MyDouble {
    private double value;
    private MyDouble(double val) {
      value = val;
    }
  }
}
```


----------



## consch (8. Nov 2009)

Okay, dass schau ich mir mal an.
Danke.
Der Wert k ist ein fester Wert.
Ich habe nur zeigen wollen, dass dieser Wert ein double Wert ist.


----------

